# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  طراحی یک سایت با php همراه با سئو

## hanis29268

عرض ادب،
یه سایت مثل سایت زیر میخوام طراحی کنید هزینه ش چقدر میشه؟ و میخوام سئوشم   انجام بشه، هر کسی که میخواد برای هزینه صحبت کنه لطفا ایمیل بزنه به milahmadia@gmail.com.
خواهشمندم سایت رو کاملا بررسی کنید، کلا 6 تا صفحه داره ولی خیلی کارا انجام داده!!!
http://iproposal.ir/
i p r o p o s a l . i r
ممنون از دوستانی که کمک میکنند.
سپاس فراوان

----------


## goldengriff

سلام،
برای طراحی سایت و سئو قراره چقدر هزینه کنید؟
تشکر

----------


## ghasemweb

بستگی به هزینه خودتون داره مثل قضیه پول و آش خوردن !

----------


## hanis29268

با سلام و احترام،
ضمن تشکر از شما،
بنده برای سئو 1سال زمان دارم و هزینه هم نهایتا 2 میلیون تومان به شرط سئو روی سه کلمه کلیدی، ولی برای وب سایت هرچه سریع تر بهتر و نهایتا 1میلیون تومان هزینه می کنم.، 6ماهه نهایتا میخوام کار انجام بشه.
ایام به کام

----------


## goldengriff

سلام،
کلمات کلیدی مد نظر شما چیست؟
هزینه هاست و دامنه با شماست؟
تشکر

----------


## vahidqara

> با سلام و احترام،
> ضمن تشکر از شما،
> بنده برای سئو 1سال زمان دارم و هزینه هم نهایتا 2 میلیون تومان به شرط سئو روی سه کلمه کلیدی، ولی برای وب سایت هرچه سریع تر بهتر و نهایتا 1میلیون تومان هزینه می کنم.، 6ماهه نهایتا میخوام کار انجام بشه.
> ایام به کام


یک میلیون تومان!!! به نظرتون زیاد نیست!!!

----------


## hanis29268

درود،
متوجه منظورتون نشدم، قیمت پیشنهادی شما چقدر است دوست عزیز؟
سپاس فراوان

----------


## goldengriff

سلام،
دوست عزیز جزئیات در پیام خصوصی ارسال شد.
تشکر

----------


## vahidqara

منظورم اینه عزییزم..قیمت خیلی پایین در نظر گرفتید..اگرم کسی انجام بده مطمئنا کار بی کیفیت تحویل خواهید گرفت..موفق باشید

----------


## hanis29268

عرض ادب و احترام،
میشه لطف کنید قیمت پیشنهادی رو اعلام کنید؟
سپاس

----------


## goldengriff

سلام و وقت بخیر،
جزئیات ایمیل شد.
تشکر

----------


## ghasemweb

دوستان عزیز و برنامه نویس های cakephp فروم اصلی کیک فارسی مجددا فعال شد 
cakephp.ir   :قلب:

----------


## ghasemweb

آدرس سایت کیک فارسی 
http://cakephp.ir

----------


## hanis29268

تشکر فراوان دوست گرامی

----------

